# How to reward for found dog



## Mhairi Stewart

I was away with my parents and my brother was looking after my parents puppy he managed to get out of an enclosed garden
A boy found him called my mum who didn’t have her phone on her and then took him to our neighbors a couple miles away from where he went missing.
We want to reward the boy but not sure what is appropriate
Can you help please


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Do you know what age the boy is who found and returned your puppy ?

I would have thought a cash reward would be best, and if it was me, that would be in the region of £50 and which would show you appreciated his actions.


----------



## Mhairi Stewart

Bertie'sMum said:


> Do you know what age the boy is who found and returned your puppy ?
> 
> I would have thought a cash reward would be best, and if it was me, that would be in the region of £50 and which would show you appreciated his actions.


Thanx you this was a great help I think he is about 10 but not completely sure


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mhairi Stewart said:


> Thanx you this was a great help I think he is about 10 but not completely sure


then I think the sum I suggested is quite appropriate 
(our 10 year old would be quite 'chuffed' that someone thought so highly/kindly of their actions to give a reward of that amount !)


----------

